# Appaloosa x Cob - any others out there?



## Katkin (20 October 2010)

Hi, just wondered if anyone else has bred this way - Appy stallion and traditional gypsy cob?  If so, what was the result ie. type, conformation, temperament.  What did they go on to do?  Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## The_snoopster (20 October 2010)

Yes I put my 15hh irish coloured cob mare to a 16.2hh appiano, she delivered a healthy filly foal on 2nd sept. As the stallion was blue and white with masses of spots on the blue I did hope for a coloured, my filly is chestnut with small spots on her bum. She is turning strawberry roan now and you can just start to see speckles all around her eyes, not sure how spotty she will go untill she matures. She as the most friendliest nature and happily sits on top of you in the field so you can give her a scratch, she let me put on the head collar at 3 days old and by week 3 she let me pick all her feet up. Sorry the pictures are so big but I do not know how to make them smaller.
The night she was born





4 weeks old


----------



## lizness (20 October 2010)

Here is my 10yo mare, out of a coloured cob by an appaloosa












She is very sane and multi-functional


----------



## Katkin (22 October 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Mine is a youngster but she is quite similar in type to your mare - particularly the head.  She's stockier at the moment but that's probably more to do with the end of the summer and still growing. She seems to take everything in her stride - not phased by anything I've introduced to her so far and I'm looking forward to introducing her to the wider world next year.  
The foal is so sweet! Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## lizness (22 October 2010)

Hiya again,
Snoopster-might be a slight indication that mine apparently started out Chestnut!


----------



## The_snoopster (22 October 2010)

OOh how exciting are these spotty babies you just dont know what your going to end up with, she was a very bright ginger chestnut when she was born, and since I was expecting a coloured I was shocked to see what looked like a solid chestnut. I did not see the spots untill she was dry the next morning, it was quite nice to see them lol. And since I very much like your appy I would be pleased if my filly went like yours, but if she only had 1 spot I would not change nothing about her she has a temprement just like her mum, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Queenbee (22 October 2010)

Don't own her anymore but this was mine, welsh D x Appy

With her dam as a foal






Her sire:






A few pics of her when she was with me:


----------



## Sandylou (10 March 2011)

I think my horse is a cob x Appy but not 100% sure because his breeding is not recorded on his passport.
Here's a pic.....
	
	
		
		
	


	




he's 5 and I've only had him a year so haven't done much with him.
He's maulting atm and he's coming up more spotty than he was last year!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (10 March 2011)

Harry is io's little brother, both out of gypsy cobs with a Cruising x appy sire
 Harry as a foal with mum Jigsaw- totally different colour as a foal and you can see how he changed his coat further down










 Harry hunting last October at 4 years old






 a reminder of what io (6 yrs)looks like:






AND got a picture of Drea McCann (out of Cruising)who is their dad:


----------



## stroppy (10 March 2011)

I had one, he was a proper traditional stamp with a blanket spot bum, roman nose and shark eyes, he was seriousley ugly but a real little star and such a gent to!


----------



## Louida (4 May 2011)

Good that you have posted your two Darkly_Dreaming_Dex - you'll notice that the spots have disappeared along with the solid colour because the sire was Grey, which causes the spots to fade.

A spotty which is 'colouring out' due to the spotting gene will roan on it's solid parts, but the dark spots will stay and never disappear.


----------



## competitiondiva (4 May 2011)

One of my boys mum is by capital Luke (sp?) out of a section D mare, the offspring (his dam) was bay, of medium build, similar in looks to some welshx tb's I've seen, she was then put to an irish cob cross Section D, the result, is my fabulous Thomas, who has the temperament to die for, he's only 2 and acts like a 10 year old, he'll be someone's one in a million horse!!


----------



## CrazyCob (30 August 2011)

Here's my little man, Skittles 
14.2hh cob type appaloosa, still going strong at almost 20 years old! (better now than ever before infact! )






(on the right!)












Playing in the river 







Personality wise he is very quirky and full of character, he's safe and steady but great fun to hack and has a right little turn of speed on him, i think he fancies himself as the next Seabuiscuit! He jumps for fun, top of the wings! hes just an all round little star and i wouldnt swap him for the world 
You deffo cant go wrong with a nice little cob 
x


----------



## windseywoo (30 August 2011)

Mine isn't a cob cross, but a shire/appaloosa cross and is basically dark bay with one black splodge on his rib cage!!!! However using the same parents three times, the year before was a black filly and the year before that a leopard spot colt. So can never tell


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 August 2011)

Sire is Section D, dam is Section D x Appaloosa.  She is homebred, and absolutely bullet proof.  You can run at her and open an umbrella in her face, she doesn't flinch.  I smacked her on the backside in the field tonight with a shavings fork for trying to walk through me - it literally bounced on top of her rump - she didn't even move from amble to walk.  Easy to break (and the first one we had ever tried to break too!) - we did a bit of ground work for a couple of weeks, then OH legged me up and we started hacking out.  She amazes me how she learns things, she first time we had to go under a tree out hacking it brushed noisily against my jacket, I had taken the precaution of a couple of fingers in the neck strap, she shot forward a couple of strides and then settled down again.  That noise/sensation hasn't worried her again since.  Is it an Appaloosa thing, to be accepting of new things?

At six weeks old (she didn't really have a completely gammy NF, I've no idea why it looks so bad!)






One month later, the colour is going fast!






Now aged four






Pleasure ride, two months after first being sat on - I was so proud of her!  I have no idea what I'm doing with my feet/legs though!


----------



## imafluffybunny (31 August 2011)

This is a horse I had until he was pts last year.
He was german bred, he had hanoverian, pinto and spotty in his pedigree. 
We were told he was a varnish roan appiano, the spots on his dark bits faded as he got older.


----------

